# 18 days to go



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Man, I starting to get fired up to get after those big old toms; 18 days left until my hunting trip begins, gonna be a long wait. 8) Scouting reports are good, lots of toms this year back home. :mrgreen: 

Who else can’t wait to get after them?


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

Ive never hunted turkey but it looks like a lot of fun. i hope your hunt goes great post some pic when you get back.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

shootemup said:


> Ive never hunted turkey but it looks like a lot of fun. i hope your hunt goes great post some pic when you get back.


Thanks, I have 3 tags for Oklahoma; I'll hunt there a few days then it over to Arkansas for a few more days of hunting for me. I haven't got to hunt those Arkansas easterns in a few years so I can't wait; they are the most challenging to hunt. The trip will be worth ever minute of missed sleep I got thru.

I'll post those pictures up when I get back. :wink:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

It looks like 23 more day's for us Utah (A) hunt guy's......And it's just "OK" for me.

Now chasing bear's in May, That's some REAL excitment.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mojo, best of luck chasing the Eastern's. Hope you have a good time & bring back some good photo's.


Rich


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I am getting way excited! My Utah hunt starts March 20.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> I am getting way excited! My Utah hunt starts March 20.


?? you mean April 20 ?


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Oops... yep. April 20 :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't get confused on the opening date anymore :wink:  Down in Oklahoma opening day is always the 6th of April which happens to be my birthday, so its no trouble to remember. :lol: 

14 days to go for me, its dragging by for me.


----------

